# salmon criado



## pitinglis

estoy traduciendo una etiqueta de un paquete de salmon y no se si traducir zona de cría detallada en la primera cifra del lote así:
the first code in batch means the breaded country
o en vez de breaded poner farmed, ya que son salmones criados en cautividad.

Muchas gracias

Inés


----------



## vicdark

Yo diría:

*Farm raised salmon*

Seguramente hay otras formas de expresarlo. Espera más opiniones.


----------



## pitinglis

Muchas gracias, por contestarme, ya pensaba que nadie iba a hacerlo, pero lo que necesito traducir es "país en el que se ha criado", no salmón criado. Al ser el país no sé si es farmed country o breaded country.
¿Alguien me puede ayudarme?
Gracias de todas formas


----------



## jokireka

qué tal farmed salmon raised in XXX (el país)


----------



## jokireka

o en el caso concreto que dices "the first batch code regards the country in which the salmon was raised"


----------



## pitinglis

Muchas gracias


----------



## pitinglis

¿qué os parece si pongo 
the first code in batch means the raising country


----------



## jokireka

the first batch code (código de lote) refers to the raising country


----------



## pitinglis

eso voy a hacer. un millón de gracias


----------



## sound shift

"The first batch code indicates the country in which the fish were farmed."


----------



## jokireka

algo similar había propuesto yo antes. yo también creo que es lo más correcto, pero si pitinglis quiere "concentrar"...


----------



## pitinglis

Sí, debería ser corto se trata de una etiqueta pequeña llena de información a dos idiomas que va pegada en los paquetes de salmón...

Podría ser:

The first batch code indicates the country where it was farmed


----------

